# Patina 41 Hawthorne, Snyder Built, Needed a Little Attention



## jlively970 (Feb 13, 2021)

Fun build, rides like a dream...Almost my favorite ride and to think I almost didn’t pull the trigger.  Somebody had repainted and re-striped the OG wheels, had to replace with correct patina and trued wheels.  Thank goodness they didn’t attack the rest of the bike and left the 4 pounds of dirt dobber nests in the tank!

Thanks to @JAF/CO for being awesome and the rear reflector!

Before


















After


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 27, 2021)

Man that turned out slick. Another killer bike Josh.


----------



## furyus (Feb 27, 2021)

Gorgeous.


----------



## ian (Feb 27, 2021)

Didja coat it with BLO?


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 27, 2021)

Nicely done! That cleaned up well. 
Hammerhead


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 27, 2021)

ian said:


> Didja coat it with BLO?



Yes and old greasy shop rags


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 27, 2021)

Well worth the time and effort !   Thanks for sharing all the great views and angles of this fantastic bicycle    Another one SAVED !!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 27, 2021)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Well worth the time and effort !   Thanks for sharing all the great views and angles of this fantastic bicycle    Another one SAVED !!



Of course, thanks for the positive words!!

I find bike photography kinda difficult to accurately show the whole bike and patina.

I had been skeptical about Snyder bikes as I had heard they were built with less quality, but this rides so smooth and comfortable!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 27, 2021)

Each bike has it's own personality and merit - yours has lot's of personality and merit     I see no lack of quality there .  I would be proud of that if I had it .  Well done .  It really is beautiful .


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 27, 2021)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Each bike has it's own personality and merit - yours has lot's of personality and merit     I see no lack of quality there .  I would be proud of that if I had it .  Well done .  It really is beautiful .



Agreed


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 27, 2021)

Great job Josh! I'm really glad you decided to pick this one up. Beautiful mix of paint/patina. Enjoy!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 27, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Great job Josh! I'm really glad you decided to pick this one up. Beautiful mix of paint/patina. Enjoy!



Right on Eric - me too amigo


----------



## JRE (Feb 27, 2021)

Wow That turned out great. I've always liked the Snyder built bikes.


----------



## Pondo (Apr 29, 2021)

Wow, that turned out fantastic!  Very nicely done and the patina is beautiful.  It's truly wonderful what a little time, effort and vision can achieve!


----------

